# How to recover from Dp/Dr



## Dallehope (Nov 13, 2011)

Hey everyone!

Ive had dp/dr for 1 year now, triggered by cannabis. You dont need to hear one more time that it is like hell, you all know how it is. Well, I am sosialicing a lot, im actually in the army, but every day i think about how derealised and depersonalised i am. I always feel like im not in the control of the situation because of the unreal feeling, and my confidence sucks, actually everything sucks. My mood is going up and down 100 times a day.

Many talks about accepting it, something i havent managed to do yet. Havent tried so bad either, im just angry of why this shit had to happen to me. But as i have been reading this is symptoms of anxiety, and that i know is true. The last time i smoked cannabis i got a so brutal anxiety attack that i ran out of the house and thought i was gonna die, and after that ive been having it like this. But im thinking, if its just symptoms of anxiety, why cant we just work on removing the anxiety? Im usually a very very mental strong person, all though i dont feel like i am so much anymore. But ive been reading about tips on how to deal with the anxiety, like for example confronting it, let it come, and with purpose just maximize it until you feel like your about to leave this world. Beacuse of this you will stand stronger next time a such anxiety attack comes. And i imagine that eventually u will kinda not be scared of it anymore. And if were not scared of it, how the f**k can the dp/dr survive??????

This is just an idea. Does someone agree or have something to say about this, maybe tried it and have personal experience? It sounds logic to me that the symptoms (dp,dr) will fade if we manage to overcome the real problem, the foundation (anxiety). As far as I know people have a pretty good chance of recovering from the anxiety if you just work on it, and i am sooooo ready to step out of this craploaded unreal world...


----------



## shattered memories (Jul 19, 2012)

Im on clonazepam which took away 90% of my anxiety problems but the DPDR is still there, I would say it actually has gotten slightly worse. Im beginning to think it isnt as simple as removing anxiety from your life. Ive spent the past few weeks (no work, no school) relaxing and its not made much of a difference.

I cant imagine what its like to be in the army with DPDR. That must take a lot of strength and focus.


----------



## Dallehope (Nov 13, 2011)

shattered memories said:


> Im on clonazepam which took away 90% of my anxiety problems but the DPDR is still there, I would say it actually has gotten slightly worse. Im beginning to think it isnt as simple as removing anxiety from your life. Ive spent the past few weeks (no work, no school) relaxing and its not made much of a difference.
> 
> I cant imagine what its like to be in the army with DPDR. That must take a lot of strength and focus.


a friend of my mom had dp/dr too. She worked on overcoming the anxiety, and when she did it only took a few months and she was back again. It started with small moments of coming "back", and then she got better and better. Yeah it really sucks having it in the army, i think of it all the time and im now a kinda quiet person who just stands in the shade, something thats normally the opposit. I just dont care about things i did when i didnt have this, i just want to be myself again.

Its also weird that 150 people have been reading this post and just one have something to say...


----------



## MIndfAEL (Mar 13, 2012)

Dallehope said:


> Its also weird that 150 people have been reading this post and just one have something to say...


its cause an overwhelming majority of people with dp are introverted. there all just looking to find the truth and not socialize(myself included)


----------



## CindyinMontana (Nov 10, 2009)

mmarcus said:


> its cause an overwhelming majority of people with dp are introverted. there all just looking to find the truth and not socialize(myself included)


I'm an extrovert who hasn't been on here in awhile. I also found it frustrating when I felt so desperate in the past and found the courage to post something and then no one responded and felt even more isolated and alone with this.

You are totally right about finding ways to decrease your anxiety. That's what helps me keep my DP under control but in the beginning, it may take your mind awhile to realize it's safe to come out from hiding. Read At Last a Life and also download the dpmanual from dpmanual.com if you ar serious about finding ways to alleviate your DP. Start there first. Good luck! YOU CAN DO THIS. Avoid the 3 P's: pessimism, pity and panic and do one thing each day towards your recovery.


----------

